# Hunter Critique (Picture Heavy)



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not one to critique hunter!! lol 

Nice coloured horse though!

As for the draw reins...I personally wound't use them. Then teach them more to lean on the reins and if used wrong, cause false "collection". I use lots and lots of half halts and lots of leg, and as a last resort, elasticated side reins. If you want more advice I will go into more detail


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

No I understand what you mean. I might try side reins instead...I know I have a pair somewhere...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok cool  Just dont let them do all the work though, make sure you still use lota of leg and half halts  Good luck with your lovely horse!


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

I just wanted to add that don't ride in the side reins, if something where to happen your horse can get in really big trouble with them on. 

That aside. For a 3 year old I think your on track! Theres the look of an unexperianced horse (duh! ) But hes 3. He's a nice mover, nice over fences, he will be a great little hunter! I know many people who use draw reins for their hunters and its fine but they get caught when they never ride without them then get to a show. I can't see it but in the jumping do you have a standing martingale on? Have you introduced that yet?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

he is super cute and looks like hes gonna be a nice horse =]

i would loose the side reins though. head seat come from him moving from behind and being balanced, not by forcing him into a false frame.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah may I highlight the "As a last resort" for the side reins in my original post lol!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

oops i mean lose not loose ! haha


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

No. I haven't introduced a standing martingale yet. I actually didn't think about that...


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Draw reins are a great tool if used correcly! if you use them to keep their head down then its bad but if you keep there head down and then when they bring their head up they hit the pressure of the draw reins then they are a great tool! The only time i ride in mine is if my horse is giving me a fight and when she is in a good frame there is always a loop in in them but then we she fights the contacts she is fighting the draw reins. The horses should not lean on the draw reins and you should act like they aren't there but if your horse is being bad and throwing there head they are a great tool just be careful with how much you push him into frame as a baby and teach that leaning is not acceptable and that he has to push forward into the connection. Also only do it for short periods of time until his muscles are built up enough! Hope this helps


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh and definitely don't use side reins! And don't always use draw reins either, you have to switch days with them so you and your horse don't rely on them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The horse looks about where it should be at that age. Don't put on restrictng headgear before you even have him honestly moving forward and off the leg.

the bit looks a bit high in his mouth, and the saddle looks a bit too far forward.

just work on getting him forward, forward , forward. For now.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I know it's kind of a pain, but I would bit my horse up and work him from the ground when i was first trying to teach him how to work back to front. He was painfully unfamiliar with proper self carriage and would literally run around with his nose poked out, or in the air. My trainer also worked him in the Pessoa from time to time (which most folks here on the forum will say is a wretched training tool), however I found that, kept loose and reasonable, he learned how to move much better and is now not only a lovely mover, but is also a very correct jumper because of the work i put in on the ground.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You look good OP. Some minor things that others have mentioned and your horse is a great mover.. just has to figure out contact still. Good consistent riding will help him out  No need for draw reins or side reins at this point.

But hey guys, what's with the "don't use side reins, they're bad" vibes and posts I'm reading? They are a tool. One you don't use all the time. They're helpful to horses as long as they understand them. They replicate a rider's hands/arms. 
As far as dangerous.. they don't snuff a horse down and they don't prevent him from reacting naturally. They're reins. 

Which helped my horse out a lot. Lead him to begin to think of using his back and drop the giraffe act. I don't use them all the time either. Just every now and then because he actually likes working in them. His gears turn and dots are connected.

~~~~~

All that being said, your horse doesn't need side reins. Just keep riding him consistently and he'll come along on his own. I think side reins kind of help horses that have experienced rough hands and are having troubles trusting the contact. But he just needs time is all. 


OP your horse is only 3? Oh he's coming along nicely!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^ ah! well said, Sky!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i could be wrong but i was under the impression that people were saying not to use side reins while riding...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> i could be wrong but i was under the impression that people were saying not to use side reins while riding...


That's never a good idea.. only on the ground IMOP. Too much stimuli while riding cause there's the action from the side reins giving and taking.. then your hands.. then your seat.. then your legs. It's confusing and not very helpful.

On the ground all he's gotta worry about is moving forward and feeling the give and take from the elastic on the side reins.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ya i know, i agree. i was just saying that i dont think people are saying side reins are bad, i think they were just saying dont use them while riding in place of draw reins.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh the beginning of that post never showed up. I said "Oh you're probably right"

Which again, you probably are right  Just didn't know if the OP knew that or not.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

haha stupid internet !


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Seriously.. I think part of it is my computer too. I type and then it jumps to another window for no reason -.-

I once rode Sky in side reins, not my choice.. but my trainer threw them on when we were teaching Sky to canter under saddle and I literally dropped the reins and he was traveling well and stuff.. but don't recommend it. I was being lunged too, but even then I wasn't happy about the decision that was made.

I've never used draw reins but I've seen people at my old barn ride with them and it just doesn't look very comfortable for the horse :/


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i personally detest draw reins, but some people like them and dont hurt their horse with them.

the only time i think its ok to ride with side reins is when you are on the lunge and your reins are dropped.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It felt weird.. let me tell ya.

It just feels so much better when the horse figures it out!

Also sorry OP for the discussion, lol..


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Look great  The only thing I have to add is actually not relative to you riding  His saddle looks like it is a tad too forward ... If it has a tendancy to slip forward, which it looks like it has here, this may be causing him to 'throw his head around,' as you mentioned. It is a little annoying to have 100 pounds on your shoulder  I would heavily suggest investing in a non-slip pad. Just a little one to go under your normal saddle pad. We have this one, and I swear by it -
Gel-Eze Non-Slip Gel Wither Pad | Dover Saddlery


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

His head is way up


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I would just like to add that these, while a lot cheaper, DON'T work AT ALL! I am just warning you, so you don't waste 10 bucks. The gel pads I listed earlier are the only non-slip pads I have found to really work. These? Aren't worth spit-
No-Slip Saddle Pad | Dover Saddlery


----------

